# Shower window needs waterproof shade



## 77bronco (Sep 28, 2006)

*Testing*

Just testing to see how I may alerted when a reply is posted.
Thanks again for any advice....


----------



## billinak (Mar 16, 2005)

I believe they make an adhesive covering (giant sticker) that looks like frosted or pebbled glass that you could stick on the window and cut to the size you like, maybe try a glass shop.


----------



## 77bronco (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks for taking the time to reply.
My wife wants to allow the outside light into the room without the opacity of frosted/pebbled look (after using the shower of course).
So I am looking for a quasi miniblind-type shade that will collapse bottom-up or even top-down, like, well, a mini-blind. Did I answer my own question? Has anybody installed a vinyl miniblind inches from a shower where it must sustain a daily drenching?


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

The correct answer would have been an in-window mini blind, but I assume that you are beyond that point now.


----------



## LanterDan (Jul 3, 2006)

I have seen a second shower curtian used for this many times. Not the most elegent solution, but its simple and works.


----------



## harleysilo (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, assuming you own a 77 Bronco, (piece of chit, die ford man die) You must be a fairly handy person. What about the possibility of Shutters on the inside, you know made out of wood, or plastic. I don't know what is to the left and right of your window, and whether there is room to open the shudders, but it could be done in a manner that would not look as crappy as an additional shower curtain. Vinyl blinds would work, mildew will be a problem, and metal parts will rust. 

Most outside shutters are plastic by the way....


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Ouch! ..... my eyes are 'ringing'.


----------



## 77bronco (Sep 28, 2006)

Shutters are good idea but after showering we would have to open these. To do this I assume they would have to accordian right and left which wouldn't be the best looking for the brand new marble-walled shower stall. The sill is marble, too (to answer the question). This is why I think maybe a horizontal Minblind solution might work: they collapse a little bit better. The in-window mini blind is the best solution. Maybe I should just go out and get this and take the brand new window out and eat the cost here. 
Harleysilo must be a IH Scout owner (Bronco-envy, perhaps?). 
Thanks for the replies everybody!!


----------



## susiecoo (Jan 13, 2010)

*The mini blind option*

Hi 77Bronco, I can fully appreciate your dilemma - I had a very similar dilemma with a window (larger in my case) directly in the line of splash from a shower head. I searched the internet endlessly and tried 3 different (equally hopeless) blinds until I found thecaliforniacompany.co.uk - I bought my horizontal wooden WATERPROOF blind from them a year ago and have showered daily ever since - the blind still looks the same as it the day it was delivered. My blind is a 'Monterey' - one of their range of specifically manufactured blinds for this purpose. It wasn't cheap - £!25 inc p&p but worth every penny. You can pick your size and your finish (mine is a subtle cream colour) because they make them to order - you just send off your measurements (not sure how small their blinds go). I do hope this helps - I was so grateful when I finally solved my shower issues!


----------



## alexviale (Jan 26, 2010)

*I have the exact same need*

Just started looking around, but Home Depot doesn't seem to carry anything like this, so I'll try what the last person posted, from the UK company. Sounds promising.

I really want the top-down solution so in the summer (even winter), I can just slide down the window and shade/shutter/blind/whatever, breath the fresh air, let the steam out the top, and still have privacy from the shoulders down.

We looked into the in-window shade, but (at least) Pella and Anderson only does it with their high-end windows, which are wood-framed only - not a good idea for a shower window. We really had to keep a vinyl framed window and so were left with no options.


----------



## JCAHILL4 (Nov 3, 2008)

I used a wood blind I bought at home depot. It was actually made from plastic but a plantation style blind. The inner workings were plastic and stainless steal. 

Looks beautiful, and best of luck!


----------



## eckoman617 (Jul 31, 2010)

Has anyone found a solution to this problem that delivers to the US? I have the same problem, and originally had a faux-wood blind from Blinds-to-go, and it only withstood a year of daily use. I would also love a top-down solution if anyone has found it.


----------



## kbirdie2060 (Sep 23, 2010)

*77Bronco - what did you get?*

I just remodeled and I have the same problem! wondering what you did 77 Bronco or others? thecaliforniacompany sounds good for a plastic waterproof blind. I hate drilling holes in the beautiful new porcelain tile.

any other options?


----------



## Andy Calabro (Sep 7, 2010)

*Privacy for a window in the shower*

I had the same problem in my stand up shower. I had an Anderson window on the outside wall .I took the window out and brought it to a glass repair store. They cut out an opaque piece of glass ,which they siliconed into the frame of the window over the old glass. They did this on both sides. You still get great sunlight into the bathroom and your privacy .


----------



## kbirdie2060 (Sep 23, 2010)

*window in shower*

acalabro - but don't you get a shadow/outline of showering person at night with bathroom lights on?


----------

